# Baby's Kidney Donation Saves Woman's Life



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2013)

A five-week-old's kidneys are successfully transplanted into a young woman, who thanks the child's parents for a "massive gift".

A five-week-old baby is a lifesaver after becoming Britain's youngest ever organ donor.

The infant's tiny kidneys were donated to 22-year-old Samira Kauser and transplanted during a seven-hour operation at St James's University Hospital in Leeds.

The organs were just 4cm long but will grow to up to three-quarters the size of a normal adult's.

Together with the liver, heart and lungs, a baby's kidneys are fully functioning after 37 weeks in the womb.

http://news.sky.com/story/1153798/babys-kidney-donation-saves-womans-life


----------



## Redkite (Oct 13, 2013)

My heart goes out to the baby's parents, they've done a wonderful thing but what a tragedy for them.


----------

